# Ripped of by a roofer



## Aneeda72 (Aug 24, 2020)

It’s hard to find someone to repair your roof.  I googled and had two very good roofer companies come out and check my roof.  The second one said I needed minor repairs, otherwise my roof looks good for another 5 years or so.  The second company owner was really nice and recommend a roofing company that does repairs.

I called him and he came out last Wednesday.  He said he could do the repairs next week, which is now this week.  He said we would get a quote the next day, and if interested, he would do the work.  I told him I wanted him to do the work, paid him 125 dollars, by check which is what he charges to come out on a service call.  I asked him to cash the check soon and not hang onto it for weeks like some do.  . Yup, he cashed it that day.

He said if we accepted his quote he would substract the 125 from the cost of the repair.  Fine.  Didn’t get the repair quote Thursday.  Texted him Friday.  No response.  Called him today.  He said they had been busy, he hadn’t forgotten about our job.  He would do the work this week.  I would receive a quote by noon.

No quote.  I texted him and asked for my money back-FAT CHANCE of that happening, but had to try.

I went and spoke to the sheriff.  Since his business is downtown, she gave me a number to call and said I can file a report over the phone.  It is called “theft of services”.  It is a civil offense but they want it reported in case there is a pattern of him doing this all the time.

I am giving him till tomorrow to respond.  Then I will file a complaint with BBB.  A complaint with the sheriff.  A complaint with a google site which recommended him.  A complaint with the roofer who recommended him.  Why he would want to ruin his reputation for 125 dollars is beyond me.

I have lost 125 dollars.  He is going to lose more. I could also file in small claims court, thinking about that.  Never done it before.  Might not be worth the trouble.  First time we have been scammed.  But I did all the checks I could on him so a lesson learned.  Lowe’s is coming tomorrow to give a quote on a roof replacement.

They do the older standard three tab roofing.  Don’t know if they will sister the truss, hopefully they will.  Live and learn.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm so sorry that happened to you.  Everyone is not wonderful!
I had a subcontractor come out and give me a free estimate.  He gave me a verbal quote and immediatly stated maybe we can work out a "trade".
Then he HIT ON ME! 
I don't know about people.  (shaking my head) I just don't know!
Small claims court IS A LOT OF TROUBLE!  a lot of stress!  I know it makes you angry but maybe it's best to just forget it!


----------



## Pepper (Aug 24, 2020)

You said:
".......paid him 125 dollars, by check which is what he charges to come out on a service call........ He said if we accepted his quote he would substract the 125 from the cost of the repair."

I don't get it.  He did the service call.  He charges for this.  You agree and pay him.  I don't see how he owes you money.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 24, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I'm so sorry that happened to you.  Everyone is not wonderful!
> I had a subcontractor come out and give me a free estimate.  He gave me a verbal quote and immediatly stated maybe we can work out a "trade".
> Then he HIT ON ME!
> I don't know about people.  (shaking my head) I just don't know!
> Small claims court IS A LOT OF TROUBLE!  a lot of stress!  I know it makes you angry but maybe it's best to just forget it!


You are probably right about the small claims court.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 24, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> It’s hard to find someone to repair your roof.  I googled and had two very good roofer companies come out and check my roof.  The second one said I needed minor repairs, otherwise my roof looks good for another 5 years or so.  The second company owner was really nice and recommend a roofing company that does repairs.
> 
> I called him and he came out last Wednesday.  He said he could do the repairs next week, which is now this week.  He said we would get a quote the next day, and if interested, he would do the work.  I told him I wanted him to do the work, paid him 125 dollars, by check which is what he charges to come out on a service call.  I asked him to cash the check soon and not hang onto it for weeks like some do.  . Yup, he cashed it that day.
> 
> ...


No money upfront, is dear husband's and my rule.

I am sorry this happened to you, Aneeda.

The next contractor that wants to charge you for a visit, tell him or her to stick it!


----------



## win231 (Aug 24, 2020)

The first thing I say when a roofer (or any contractor or repairman) who wants a "service charge" to give me a quote is "GOODBYE."
That's the first hint that they're scam artists.  Once they get their service charge, you're put on the back burner until they complete their more-profitable jobs.  They figure you won't take them to court over $125.00, so they've got you.

Last year, I needed some repair on my electric security gate.  Several people I called wanted $89.00 to give me a quote.  Of course, they said they would deduct it from the total.  But, that makes you obligated to hire them, whether you like them or not - which is the purpose of the "service charge."  And, what if you're getting a few quotes (like smart people do)?  If you hire someone else, you've wasted $89.00.
I had a professional repair the gate.  He charged $100.00 & no "service charge."
I posted a review.  He called me later to thank me & said he got so much work, he had to hire 2 people.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 24, 2020)

Pepper said:


> You said:
> ".......paid him 125 dollars, by check which is what he charges to come out on a service call........ He said if we accepted his quote he would substract the 125 from the cost of the repair."
> 
> I don't get it.  He did the service call.  He charges for this.  You agree and pay him.  I don't see how he owes you money.


Because we wanted the quote, we wanted the repairs, we told him we would have him do it, and he refused to give us a quote and the opportunity to accept his bid.  This was our verbal co tract with him.  Had we not accepted his quote, which we didn’t get, it would be fine for him to keep the money.

He stole our money.  You can google fraud and it explains it quite well.  The sheriff said it was “theft of services”.  We paid him for a service, the quote for the work, and he didn’t provide the service.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> The first thing I say when a roofer (or any contractor or repairman) who wants a "service charge" to give me a quote is "GOODBYE."
> That's the first hint that they're scam artists.  Once they get their service charge, you're put on the back burner until they complete their more-profitable jobs.  They figure you won't take them to court over $125.00, so they've got you.
> 
> Last year, I needed some repair on my electric security gate.  Several people I called wanted $89.00 to give me a quote.  Of course, they said they would deduct it from the total.  But, that makes you obligated to hire them, whether you like them or not - which is the purpose of the "service charge."  And, what if you're getting a few quotes (like smart people do)?  If you hire someone else, you've wasted $89.00.
> ...


Well, from the beginning we planned on hiring him as very few people repair roofs so it was, to us, a deposit.  There was no way to know he was running a scam.  He has very good reviews.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 24, 2020)

Sorry you lost $125.  It isn't worth the trouble.  And trouble it is.  Let it go.  A letter to BBB means absolutely nothing.


----------



## win231 (Aug 24, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, from the beginning we planned on hiring him as very few people repair roofs so it was, to us, a deposit.  There was no way to know he was running a scam.  He has very good reviews.


It's OK to read reviews, but keep in mind that many reviews are also scams - posted by friends & family.  You need to read at least 10-20 reviews to get to the honest ones.
How do I know?  My brother is a scam artist & had a car-repair business.  After ripping off customers & a felony conviction for fraud, he changed to boat repair.  After several customers posted bad reviews, he had some of his buddies (who are also thieves) post good reviews.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 24, 2020)

So this roof repair person is texting me and trying to convince me to pay him more money, 40% down, to fix my roof.  He must think I’m hooked and he can reel me in.  I told him I can’t trust him, I won’t give him more money and, as the sheriff suggested I will file a compliant, with the sheriff’s office where his business is.

And the BBB, and Build Zoom, and the person who recommended him, or, he can refund my money, tomorrow.  I hate being in this position.  But he blows me off, and when I ask for a refund all of a sudden here’s your quote and give me more money.  When pigs fly, dude, when pigs fly.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 24, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Sorry you lost $125.  It isn't worth the trouble.  And trouble it is.  Let it go.  A letter to BBB means absolutely nothing.


 Nothing will get me my money back, it’s true, it’s gone.  But letting it go means he gets to continue to rip people off.  I will do my part, write what happened in my reviews, and people can take it or leave it.  I won’t go to small claims court, I don’t think the courts are even open yet.

But sad, I need my roof fixed and will have to have it replaced now.  Oh, well, that’s the way it goes.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 25, 2020)

Aneeda, I had to get a new roof last year.  BIG hassle, and not cheap.  Noisy, too.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2020)

I hate con-artists...HATE them....  Aneeda, he's relying on you and everyone he scams for small amounts to not report  him because it's a hassle , this is how he's getting away with it...it only takes one person to start the ball rolling of negative reviews, .. and that person has to be you.. don't let him away with this.

I suspect that he may have changed the name of his company several times...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 25, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I hate con-artists...HATE them....  Aneeda, he's relying on you and everyone he scams for small amounts to not report  him because it's a hassle , this is how he's getting away with it...it only takes one person to start the ball rolling of negative reviews, .. and that person has to be you.. don't let him away with this.
> 
> I suspect that he may have changed the name of his company several times...


I am not, for sure, letting him get away with it.  I am giving him till tonight to refund my money as I said I would.  If he does not then tomorrow I report him to the sheriff in his town, like I have to; and write the reviews.  Even his quote wasn’t like he promised.

There are 3 separate roof repair jobs and he was supposed to price each one separately and give us different payment options for each job like the cash price vs the credit card price.  He didn’t do that either.

He can make a good bit of money by pulling this little scam for one hours work.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am not, for sure, letting him get away with it.  I am giving him till tonight to refund my money as I said I would.  If he does not then tomorrow I report him to the sheriff in his town, like I have to; and write the reviews.  Even his quote wasn’t like he promised.
> 
> There are 3 separate roof repair jobs and he was supposed to price each one separately and give us different payment options for each job like the cash price vs the credit card price.  He didn’t do that either.
> 
> *He can make a good bit of money by pulling this little scam for one hours work.*


 Precisely ! He's messed with the wrong person this time I feel... a woman after my own heart . don't let the scammers get away with it.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 25, 2020)

Yes, okay, if you feel better doing it, then DO IT!  I'm just low energy these days.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 25, 2020)

So, I spoke to the roofer who recommended the “bad” roofer, he called because I didn’t receive a quote from him for a replacement and I wanted a quote.  I called them yesterday. He said I thought you were going to get a repair.  I explained how we had been treated.

He was appalled.  He said to file a complaint with BBB.  Most people check there and if we file we will get our money back.  He said even if the issue is resolved a lot of people won’t use his repair roof service with a bad review.

Then he said he would send us a quote for the reroof.  He said don’t use Lowe’s, they dont know how to repair a truss correctly.  (I bet he’s right.)  He said he will take “that guy off his referral list right away’.

He said that while he does not repair roofs, he would repair our roof for free due to our experience with the guy he recommended.  (I would never let him do this, of course.). And he said as soon as we hung up he would call that guy.

And he did.

Cause 10 minutes later, the guy who refused to refund my money, called me.  He said he never said he would not refund my money, I misunderstood.  He apologized and said, basically, it was his “bad”.  He said he would bring my money over this afternoon and wanted to give me an extra 50 dollars as Compensation for his mistakes.

I said, as I said last night, just refund my money and we are good.  I don't want your extra 50 dollars.  He said fine.  I suspect the roofer who recommended him was not gentle in his “talk”.  I will keep my word and not give him bad reviews.  He said this had never happened before.  Either way, pretty sure it will never happened again.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 25, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> So, I spoke to the roofer who recommended the “bad” roofer, he called because I didn’t receive a quote from him for a replacement and I wanted a quote.  I called them yesterday. He said I thought you were going to get a repair.  I explained how we had been treated.
> 
> He was appalled.  He said to file a complaint with BBB.  Most people check there and if we file we will get our money back.  He said even if the issue is resolved a lot of people won’t use his repair roof service with a bad review.
> 
> ...


I am so happy you got your money back.

Shame on him.

If you're going to be in business, show some integrity behind your word. If you tell someone you will call them or drop-by at such and such a time or on such and such a day, be there and follow through with your word.


----------



## win231 (Aug 25, 2020)

This economy has corrupted some previously-honest people in many professions - including medical.
I had a trusted dentist for several years.  He replaced 5 old crowns ($1,350.00 each) & did 5 root canals ($950.00 each).  I never questioned his costs & always paid cash.  I also brought him all my family members & several friends.  

A few years ago, I bit into a peach & chipped a front crown on the pit.  When I saw him, he tried to convince me to replace ALL 6 of the upper & lower crowns.  I asked him why I should have all that trauma & cost just to replace one chipped crown.  He replied, "To match the color."
I knew that was B.S. because a dentist takes a digital photo & sends it to the lab so the color matches the rest of the crowns/teeth.  He should have known that I was aware of that, since I have 32 crowns.
I said, "Why can't you replace that one crown that's chipped & match the color?"
He said, "Well.....I can do that, if you want."

It's not only a question of cost.  Replacing a crown involves a lot of grinding & trauma to the gums & jaw & he was willing to put me through that just to make a few thousand dollars extra.  That was my LAST visit to him; I could no longer trust him.


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2020)

I've never had anyone but a plumber charge for giving an estimate. I am going through this now with my back porch roof and other needed repairs. I've had many contractors here for this and that and there's something that sets my alarm bells off about each one - too high price, too low price, want money up front, act like they are spaced out on meth, etc. What's a senior to do?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 25, 2020)

win231 said:


> This economy has corrupted some previously-honest people in many professions - including medical.
> I had a trusted dentist for several years.  He replaced 5 old crowns ($1,350.00 each) & did 5 root canals ($950.00 each).  I never questioned his costs & always paid cash.  I also brought him all my family members & several friends.
> 
> A few years ago, I bit into a peach & chipped a front crown on the pit.  When I saw him, he tried to convince me to replace ALL 6 of the upper & lower crowns.  I asked him why I should have all that trauma & cost just to replace one chipped crown.  He replied, "To match the color."
> ...


Yup, trust is everything.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I am so happy you got your money back.
> 
> Shame on him.
> 
> If you're going to be in business, show some integrity behind your word. If you tell someone you will call them or drop-by at such and such a time or on such and such a day, be there and follow through with your word.


Thanks, I am very happy as well.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 25, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Thanks, I am very happy as well.


I felt so bad for you when you posted about this, because I know how tight money is for you.

Let it serve as a lesson learned.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I felt so bad for you when you posted about this, because I know how tight money is for you.
> 
> Let it serve as a lesson learned.


He just dropped the check off now and husband is off to cash it at his bank.   It works out cause son just called from the group home.  He wanted seconds on spaghetti but there were no seconds.  I said have some fruit. We are out of fruit.

Ok.  Then he says they want me to eat more salad.  Ok, eat more salad.  We are out of salad.    Always the same, end of month issues for these disabled people;  out of food, out of food stamps, out of money.  Tomorrow, when I feel better, off to store we go.  Fruit, salad, and salad dressing.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 25, 2020)

I am glad for you the guy returned the check.  You don't need more aggravation.


----------



## macgeek (Aug 25, 2020)

BBB is a waste of time. they did nothing for me when I got ripped off on a $3000 car repair. 

if someone rips me off, I will be posting reviews on facebook, twitter, any website I can find that has their name and lets me leave a review. they will be sorry they ripped me off. lol.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 25, 2020)

macgeek said:


> BBB is a waste of time. they did nothing for me when I got ripped off on a $3000 car repair.
> 
> if someone rips me off, I will be posting reviews on facebook, twitter, any website I can find that has their name and lets me leave a review. they will be sorry they ripped me off. lol.


Well, he returned my money so I am satisfied and he was put in his place by a peer.  Hopefully, he mends his ways.  He has only been in business 2 years.  This is a learning experience for him.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 25, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, he returned my money so I am satisfied and he was put in his place by a peer.  Hopefully, he mends his ways.  He has only been in business 2 years.  This is a learning experience for him.


Well... yes and no, Aneeda, playing stupid and learning slowly has it's rewards.


----------



## macgeek (Aug 25, 2020)

I would not be able to recommend him now, or use him again. once trust has been broken, hard to get that back. at least for me.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 25, 2020)

I always look at the contractors trucks. If they are filthy I don't give them a minute of my time.


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 25, 2020)

*Best 8 Consumer Complaint Websites*
https://medium.com/@hissingkitty/8-complaints-websites-every-customer-should-remember-d4567a45c9a8


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I always look at the contractors trucks. If they are filthy I don't give them a minute of my time.


Well, all the roofers have come out in very nice expensive pick up trucks, so maybe I need someone with a dirty truck.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 26, 2020)

Got the quote and new information from Lowe’s.  I have a planked roof.  Didn’t know that before but I know it now.  Our other house in this area also had a planked roof.  We roofed that house ourself twice.  Ten years ago we could have roofed this house, old age prevents that.

Anyhow, the Lowe’s guy says they have to pull off the planked roof and install a plywood roof or deck as they call it.  The plywood costs 55 dollar a piece.  .   No one else took into consideration or mentioned ripping the entire roof off.  I actually got chest pains from the news.

The roof replacement estimate is 14,840 dollars.  I‘ll have to cash out my stocks.  OH, WAIT, I don't have any stocks.  .  Sooo

The second roofer has been really nice, I’ll call him the PRO.  He sent me a quote last night that did not include replacing the whole roof.  He was a 1000 over what the first roofer quoted.  We didn’t like the first roofer, but he was up on our attic and he had to have seen the roof was planked.  Instead of saying something at the time of the estimate, I’m sure once the shingles were off he would have acted “Surprised” and given us the bad news.

Well, we can‘t replace the roof.  I’ve thought about it all night and even if I could make the payment, I can’t take that debt load.  I have house debt, car debt, and the other house repair debt.  I will ask PRO to recommend another roof repair roofer.  There has to be more of them.

Every roofer agreed that the roof has about 5 years left on it.  If worst comes to worst my son can patch, nail, and seal around the loose flashings on the roof.  The broken truss is an issue, he can’t repair that.  But we can keep keep the snow load very low by keeping it cleaned off, and it should be ok.

If worst comes to worst and the roof leaks, then we will just have to have the ceiling repaired as well. It is what is is. I am a bit depressed this morning.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 26, 2020)

Don't give up on the cracked/broken truss yet.

Go to YouTube and watch a few short videos on roof rafter/truss repair.

_"Every expert was once a beginner."_ - Rutherford B. Hayes

Good luck!


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 26, 2020)

Aneeda72,, was curious about  repairing a planked roof so  did a search.
I found  some  products   bonding seal   & similar  stuff advertised.

Am guess they would be used  for  quick repair.

That still  doesn't  help  with  the other roof  problem.

Have you tried Googling  repair a truss?
 I think when we moved into this old house that a floor support needed  fixed.
That  another  piece  was nailed   over the break , sort of a bandaid  type repair.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 26, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Aneeda72,, was curious about  repairing a planked roof so  did a search.
> I found  some  products   bonding seal   & similar  stuff advertised.
> 
> Am guess they would be used  for  quick repair.
> ...


Yes, I have googled the truss repair and it’s not that hard except for the get up into the attic part to do it.  Our code requires it be sistered on both sides.  But does not matter.  My husband could not even fit through the attic access let alone climb the ladder to get up there.

None of this is hard, but it requires a level of physical ability that we don’t have.  It is so frustrating!


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I always look at the contractors trucks. If they are filthy I don't give them a minute of my time.



I'm kind of the opposite. If they show up in a new, shiny, 60-70 thousand dollar truck, I feel my wallet starting to pucker.  
When one works in the cement business, or well drilling, or septic work for instance, it's kind of hard to keep their truck spiffy. Kind of the same with me when I'm out repairing diesel equipment. After working butt deep in diesel fuel and or hydraulic oil, the last thing I'm concerned with is the cleanliness 
of my rig.   Just me.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 26, 2020)

Oh, forgot, the issue with planked roofing is there are spaces between the planks, obviously.  Once the roof is covered with the underlayment, those spaces, between the planks, are covered.  Therefore, when they nail the singles down some of the nails will be going into the spaces between the planks so the shingles are not really nailed down.

The flipper replaced all the flashings.  He did not nail the flashing down or seal them.  Then he flipped the shingles over the flashings and nailed the shingles down, but used too short nails, so those nails pulled out.  He did not seal those shingles either.  My son with DS could have done a better job.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 27, 2020)

Found a company to come out and look at my roof on Monday for repairs who has been in business 27 years and has a good BBB rating.  They can not do the repair till October as they are booked until then, but that is fine.

They also do three tab asphalt roofs and she thinks they will reroof on a plank roof.  Hopefully this is true.  It will be a lot cheaper.  But if I can at least get the repairs done for this year, that will be great.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 27, 2020)

delete


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 10, 2020)

Well, looking for a roofer again.  Didn’t think it would be so hard.


----------

